# Well they are big devils - MTG-2



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

afraid my jaw dropped a bit when I saw the size of the MTG-2 leds


----------



## mattthemuppet (Jul 16, 2004)

yep, they are completely crazy, that's for sure. Make a 20mm star look ridiculous. Now just imagine one of those in a AA Maglite 
Match's Mods: The 4M (must see!) | BudgetLightForum.com


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

That mini mag is a bit crazy 

OK for starters have whacked a couple in a Spidereyes housing



















And have put on on a lump of ali to test out some reflectors .


----------



## deesta (Sep 7, 2008)

Those look very interesting Chris. I'm looking to improve my single MC-E helmet light and one of these could fit the bill. 
Just out of interest, as I have one lying around, would I be able to run a single one with a hipFlex off a 7.4v battery?

I'm sure we will see another beauty of a light once you work out what to do with them :thumbsup:

Be interested to see different reflector beams too


----------



## adrenalnjunky (Jul 28, 2007)

Evil thoughts - shove one in a Easy2Led 20mm housing, L-flex @ 3A on a 2S battery. Cutting down a regina might yield a nice bright floody bar light?

My guess is that getting a tight beam out of this one without aspherics is going to require a pretty large diameter optic?


----------



## adrenalnjunky (Jul 28, 2007)

Quote from cutter's site:

"This PCB is fully compatible with the range 20mm optics we offer, however bear in mind some degree of optic holder modification may be neccessary depending on the holder footprint"


Ya think?


----------



## mattthemuppet (Jul 16, 2004)

troutie-mtb said:


> That mini mag is a bit crazy
> 
> OK for starters have whacked a couple in a Spidereyes housing
> 
> ...


just a bit - 10min runtime too 

I think Zombie eyes would be a better name for that light! Did the focal distance work for the bigger LED? Just spitballing too, but the bigger die might make it easier to get those collars to work. At least the machining should be less fiddly, somewhat anyway.

Deesta - which one do you have, the 6V or 12V one? If it's the 12V then I can't see any reason why it won't work. Not sure how well it would work on the helmet though, unless you like very floody helmet lights or have a huge reflector


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

Steve - Not sure yet what they are going to be good for 

Matt 
2 in the spider is stupid bright focused they are horrible but dropped in 1 mm and its looking good for one hell of a throwing floodlight 
on the full 3 amps it certainly heats up fast 

Adrenaljunky 

cant envisage any 20 mm optic or reflector being much good the monster 80 mm one I have is looking good its supposed to be 10 degrees 

one thing that it is good for a single one with no optic lights up my whole garden so 
will be making a couple of outside lights soon .


----------



## mattthemuppet (Jul 16, 2004)

troutie-mtb said:


> Matt
> 2 in the spider is stupid bright focused they are horrible but dropped in 1 mm and its looking good for one hell of a throwing floodlight
> on the full 3 amps it certainly heats up fast


makes sense, given that the die is such an odd looking thing. I'm guessing a slight defocus smooths out those dots?

how are you driving it? 2x 6V in series or something else?


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

adrenalnjunky said:


> Cutting down a regina might yield a nice bright floody bar light?


Not a chance. I cut up a Regina to fit an MCE. Total waste of time and reflector. I doubt with this monster you would even notice the tiny silver band that would be left of a Regina.

You're gonna need a reflector the size of a shovel to scoop up all the lumens this LED will spill. Maybe that 80mm reflector will be a nice beam, but dang that's big.


----------



## adrenalnjunky (Jul 28, 2007)

Yeah - I see that cutter has some 32.4mm optics for it - I wonder if those might be worth doing in the bigger easy2Led housing.

supposedly a MR11 replacement. 26, 36 and 74* optics.


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

Vancbiker said:


> Not a chance. I cut up a Regina to fit an MCE. Total waste of time and reflector. I doubt with this monster you would even notice the tiny silver band that would be left of a Regina.
> 
> You're gonna need a reflector the size of a shovel to scoop up all the lumens this LED will spill. Maybe that 80mm reflector will be a nice beam, but dang that's big.


:lol: true the 80 mm reflector is very good very like the three leds one I did

thought i might drill a bigger hole in the bottom of a ledil Iris I have kicking about


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

adrenalnjunky said:


> Yeah - I see that cutter has some 32.4mm optics for it - I wonder if those might be worth doing in the bigger easy2Led housing.
> 
> supposedly a MR11 replacement. 26, 36 and 74* optics.


Unfortunately, the 26 is still too wide to be really any good IMO.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Those f&ckers are crazy!!! :crazy: How many amps can they take—but more importantly, how much heatsinking will you need without running yet another battery pack solely for a Peltier cooling setup?


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

Rightio just back in from a ride with the dog and the twin MTG2 Spider and impressions are .

Very nice indeed the beam is hexagonal and no very bright hotspot and I was riding on lots of snow 

I only needed level 2 for all the ride max was very bright but it did not penetrate as far as a stock Spidereyes with XMLs on board 
It did shine as far as any biker would ever want though 

Beam colour was very restful on the snow but will need to wait for it to go before getting any beamshots and seeing the colour on the normal trail .

the test led did a nice job with the 80 mm huge reflector a bit wider and less distance over the same reflector and XML but smoother hot spot if you could call it that .

will be using these big reflectors and MTG-2 with Georges auto drivers when I make the spot lights for the van .

the dual setup is driven by a B3flex set at 3 amps 
power consumption from a 14.8 volt desk supply is as follows

level 1 - 0.04 amps = 0.592 watts
level 2 - 0.190 amps = 2.812 watts
level 3 - 0,390 amps = 5.772 watts
level 4 - 1.08 amps = 15.983 watts
level 5 - 2.70 amps = 39.96 watts

based on those figures my runtimes from my 14.8 volt 5.2 AH battery 76.96 watts 
would be 
level 1 = 130 hours not really bright enough for riding 
level 2 = 27 hours nice for climbing and slow riding 
level 3 = 13 hours good for fast decending 
level 4 = 4.8 hours overkill for any riding 
level 5 = 1.92 hours bonkers overkill and no use in the real world but nice to have available .

If a 35 mm or smaller optic at about 10 degrees beam became available one of these leds would make a very good bar or helmet light 

I also reckon you could use one on the bars with no optic for a huge flood 
and would make for a good headband worn worklight .


----------



## ahorton (Apr 15, 2009)

Trout you have no heart!

Can't you see that Spider housing is in pain!

We have laws against that kind of abominable cruelty around here.

I can almost hear it screaming '"My Eyes! My Eyes! They Burn!"


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

CN13127_MIRELLA-50-S-PF is 17 degrees.. 49mm diameter..
But you can loose at a guess at least 6mm by cutting the lip off the front of the reflector..









Only problem is finding somewhere that sells it.

Will a SST-50 optic fit?
Have you got any of the 44mm aspheric lens?


----------



## deesta (Sep 7, 2008)

Could a slightly modified Fraen MC-E reflector work? 
Fraen Reflektor fr Cree MC-E 13,5 by LED-TECH.de


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

OK been through the old parts bin and here are the ceiling shots from a few optics / reflectors

The tapes on the ceiling are each 12 inches apart 
and the light is approx 8 feet from the ceiling

the Ledil Iris is a straight fit with no modding needed 

















the big 80 mm reflector as expected did a good job


















cant remember the nane or source of this one


















This one is on Cutters site


















another no name to me reflector had to drill it out


















and the spidereyes


















Sorry for the quality of the pics but my tripod is busted so had to do em layed on the floor and hand held 
Forget the relative brightness its just a beam shape I wanted


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

That 80mm looks great!


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

Vancbiker said:


> That 80mm looks great!


what you cant see is it does have a large corona so its more a throwing flood than a spot 
not as good as the three leds one reflector but close.

I think the Iris is worth more investigation as it was sat on the solder for the wires

the others are trash


----------



## Stuart B (Mar 21, 2005)

A mate and me are building some lights with these LEDs ...I think throwy lights are overrated in this day and age of efficient LEDs , can afford to lose some in the sky to see that branch before it hits me in the noggin!

The colour of the 4k one is lush too...I detest cool white


----------



## irv_usc (Mar 16, 2011)

troutie, thanks for taking a random suggestion i made and taking into reality of testing!

I really am interested in seeing what the 35mm oval optic would look like with a single mt-g2 in the real world.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

Stuart B said:


> I think throwy lights are overrated in this day and age of efficient LEDs


It depends on what works for each individual. Each new LED light design I have built so far has had as one of the goals a tighter beam than the previous. I find a flood type beam lights things to the sides of the bike that are eyecatching and distracting. I find I prefer a tight, minimal spill helmet light and a tight, slight spill barlight over beams with more spill. To that end I have been collecting a variety of aspherics to experiment with.


----------



## Stuart B (Mar 21, 2005)

Vancbiker said:


> It depends on what works for each individual. Each new LED light design I have built so far has had as one of the goals a tighter beam than the previous. I find a flood type beam lights things to the sides of the bike that are eyecatching and distracting. I find I prefer a tight, minimal spill helmet light and a tight, slight spill barlight over beams with more spill. To that end I have been collecting a variety of aspherics to experiment with.


That's completely fair enough, and you aren't wrong...I just don't agree with you...bar light wise that is...a tighetr beam on a helmet light makes sense....it's all good


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

Small video on a ride tonight in the snow


----------



## The Understater (May 6, 2007)

Hey guys.
I'm thinking of building some new lights using these bad boys. My current thinking is two each on the the helmet and bars. The bar lights will use no optics, but I may sandblast the lenses for extra diffusion and the helmet will use Ahorton's aspherics, to produce a beam much like Trouties's Spidereyes.

My current lights use 7.4 volt batteries, so I'm wondering how to drive them. Will an Lflex do the trick? Linked series or parallel and do I buy the 6 or 12 volt leds?

I realize these are fairly basic questions, but I get lost really quickly when you start talking about electronics.
Here's a reminder of my last build.

http://forums.mtbr.com/lights-diy-do-yourself/revolver-mk-ii-761586.html

Cheers
Blair.


----------



## ML_ryder (Dec 2, 2006)

By my calculations, an LFlex isn't a good match for 2 MTG-2's, especially if you want to use a 7.4V battery. Wired in series, the forward voltage it too high for your current battery. Wired in parallel, the LFlex can only give each emitter a little over half the maximum rated current.


----------



## adrenalnjunky (Jul 28, 2007)

ML_ryder said:


> By my calculations, an LFlex isn't a good match for 2 MTG-2's, especially if you want to use a 7.4V battery. Wired in series, the forward voltage it too high for your current battery. Wired in parallel, the LFlex can only give each emitter a little over half the maximum rated current.


Yeah - doing some basic calculation considering about 105lm per watt, you'd only be able to run at about 10.5watts per LED with an Lflex. It's roughly 1100lumen per emitter, which is really just XM-L output. With a pair of XM-L, you at least have better optic solutions, and can run in series with an L-flex and your current 2S batteries with no concerns other than heat.


----------

